# Only one frozen embie transferred - what are my chances?



## Rainy Day (May 22, 2004)

I have just started the dreaded 2ww and am feeling pretty low as on ET day only one embie survived the thaw.  The vague good news is that it was a grade I-II and was a four cell day-2 embie.  

Clearly this was not the plan, so would love to hear of any success stories with only one embie and any guidance on stats for success rates with only one.

Thanks


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Rainy day, I honestly would nt get too down about this.  I cant fully understand your concerns about your chances, but IVF does seems to getting more and more successful with twins etcand and I dont beleive that having one embryo, as apposed to 2, halves your chances.  I heard that the **** was considering reducing the amount the be transferred to one due the increasd chances of having multiple births.  I have nt heard anything for a while on that issue, but it's something to think about.

Please stay positive.  If that embryo is meant to stick then it will do regardless of whether another one is floating about.  Stick with it and tell to divide, lol,

Forgive for sounding a bit sloshed, I've just taken some Utrogestan which always makes me feel a bit woozy.

Good luck and remember you have a good un on board  

Love

Becca
x


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Sorry I meant to say I fully understand your concerns...I blame the meds


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Dear RainyDay

I only had 1 embie survive the thaw out of 7 on our 6th cycle (3rd FET).

That one embie did stick around!

Good luck.

Love Sue
xxxxxx


----------



## Rainy Day (May 22, 2004)

Thank you so much Becca and Sue.  I guess you just want everything to go to plan and are so easily thrown off kilter.  That is the best way I can describe how I felt on ET day and just after, even though I had feared none surviving - so I should have been thrilled.  Just no logic to my mind!

Always good to hear success stories and it is particularly good to see a healthy baby come from a single FET.

Many thanks and good luck to both of you - to all of us - lets stay positive......

Take care


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Hi Rainyday,
We are testing buddies ! both on 20th ! 

It is easy to get thrown off kilter isn't? I had a bad day on Monday, when I found out that neither of my two remaining embryos were good enough for the freezer. Started doubting the ones I had put back ! 

There are so many success stories on this site from all different scenarios, which gives us hope.

How are you feeling ?  This 2ww is hell isn't it ?  One minute hopeful of bfp the next definite its going to be bfn.

Fingers crossed for the 20th !


----------

